# Is Ewtn Radio Back on Sirius



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

We are are now looking at Sirus at and wanted to know if Ewtn Radio was back on?I am wanting to get it for the home-also I don't have a home stereo but would like to get a boombox type of thing-would appreciate any suggestions. This could be a potential mothers day gift for Sunday. Thanks Max.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I dont see Ewtn, but Sirius has just added a Catholic channel.

Do you already have a boombox? If so, you can use it with any Sirius unit.

http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/Page&c=FlexContent&cid=1146689476111

SIRIUS is proud to announce 
THE CATHOLIC CHANNEL 
A 24-HR LIFESTYLE RADIO CHANNEL FROM THE ARCHDIOCESE OF NEW YORK

"The Catholic Channel represents a splendid opportunity for the Church in the United States. By using this modern medium, we will be able to communicate directly with the Catholic faithful as well as anyone of any religious faith who might be interested in what the Catholic Church is saying and doing here in New York and around the country." -- Edward Cardinal Egan

Launching this fall exclusively on SIRIUS, The Catholic Channel will feature a modern format with an open dialogue focused on Catholicism in the 21st Century, especially as it is lived in today's world. Listeners will be encouraged to call in to talk about the issues that are on their minds and in the news - everything from what's happening in the Church today, to the headline stories of current events and politics, and the latest in the world of entertainment, the arts and sports. They will interact with hosts who will bring a Catholic perspective to the world around us. Daily program hosts and guests will include members of the clergy and distinguished laity from across the land. Regular and previously unavailable content from The Vatican will also be a part of the channel, including programming from Vatican Radio.

A prominent contributor to The Catholic Channel will be His Eminence Edward Cardinal Egan, Archbishop of New York, who will periodically appear exclusively on the channel.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, Ewtn is on channel 160.

http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/CachedPage&c=Channel&cid=1104779632120


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have 2 really nice sony boomboxes. One in the kitchen and one upstaris. Am not sure how that would work but it should be doable. This is what I am thinking of getting. It should work http://shop.sirius.com/edealinv/ser...640&siId=850036&catParentID=7871&scId=7871Max.



deraz said:


> I dont see Ewtn, but Sirius has just added a Catholic channel.
> 
> Do you already have a boombox? If so, you can use it with any Sirius unit.
> 
> ...


----------

